# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Reggae Schoolroom

## nori

Anyone here fans of Jeff Sarge and his Reggae Schoolroom?
three hours of great roots reggae every Sunday morning WFMU but also can download audio. Gives me my Jamaica soundtrack every week.

----------


## obaygirl13

No, never heard.  Where can I listen in?

----------


## nori

just Google - Reggae Schoolroom with Jeff Sarge: Archives

...tons of fabulous one drop, roots rock old school

thank you Jeff Sarge. you are beautiful!

----------


## cleome

There is a good radio show broadcasted on Sunday afternoon from the University of Rhode Island 2- 5pm EST . It's called Reggae showcase, a nice mix.  Here is the link

-http://www.wriu.org/programming.html

----------


## nori

thanks for the link Cleome - i will check it out.

----------

